# [SOLVED] Router connected but no internet linksys e2500



## superomar13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this website, I've heard so many good things about this website that I decided to try it myself. Not that I doubt it or anything, I just really need help.  Okay so, I bought I router today, Linksys E2500 and set it up, for some reason its connected with full strength but the internet does not work on my computer, or any other device connected to the network I established on the router. I've looked through so many articles and posts on here, I've fixed the winsock, I tried the netsh winsock and the netsh int ip reset reset.log, but when I put in netsh int ip reset reset.log in the command prompt, nothing happens after I press enter. I've updated through microsoft updates, and updated some drivers from the hp website. Ive repaired, and tried restarting the router, and even the modem and nothing changed. It's still connected, but the interenet still is not working. The modem is fine, as when I disable the wireless connection, the internet works. Yes, I have Sp3 installed. 

I am using windows xp and the computer is called HP Pavilion a1013w Desktop PC.


Heres my Ipconfig /all while my wireless connection is disabled:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hanif-f0ee573e0
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-D3-31-4B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-96-92-C1-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.46.199.163
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.46.199.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.1.237
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.10
209.55.5.11
?
?
?
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 06, 2011 11:57:18 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 07, 2011 11:57:18 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


Any help is appreciated, Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Router connected but no internet linksys e2500*

What kind of Internet connection are you using?


----------



## superomar13 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Router connected but no internet linksys e2500*

I am using local area connection 3, connected to my modem. I'm trying to establish a wireless connection through my router, which everything connects to, but theirs no internet access for some reason.


----------



## superomar13 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Router connected but no internet linksys e2500*

Problem solved, used an old cable.


----------

